# just starting bow hunting..and need some help



## Vegard_dino (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi all.

I am new to the forum and also new to bow-hunting. Well, not tru. I have not started yet. I have done some bow shoting in Norway and I really like the sport. I also have watch and read about bow-hunting and it looks very ineresting. But, I need some help to get started.

First to the bow: Are there also wooden bow´s made? I just like the feel of wood. And bow hunting is a "old"style of hunting, so it will look right.

I am going to hunt in Denmark, bow hunting is not legal, yet, in Norway. There I will hunt for deer, same size as white tail deer in USA and also roe deer, same as a spring buck in africa. What kind, size, of the bow do I need?

I hope to get some help.
Best regards

Vegard_dino


----------

